# Baby pics !



## poppabill (Dec 11, 2007)

Here are some photos of the 2 from a clutch by a grey male and a lutino female, there is a picture when only a couple days old up to the about 2 weeks. The one is around 2 weeks while the other one with the smaller crest is about 4 days younger. INTRODING THE "PUNK ROCKERS...be happy


----------



## poppabill (Dec 11, 2007)

The rest of the pics...


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

they're adorable


----------



## milleradah (Jun 17, 2008)

aawwww so very cute


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I can see ears!! they're adorable. :excited:


----------



## Hitomi (May 14, 2009)

*screams with joy* omg they are sooooooo cuuuuute! ^o^


----------



## Justin (May 15, 2009)

Overwhelming cuteness!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Awww they are gorgeous  I love their fuzz butts


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

what a cute cresty face... hehe.. so punk!!


----------



## poppabill (Dec 11, 2007)

*a COUPLE MORE,*

hERE IS 2 OTHERS OF THE SAME BIRDS IN THE ORIGINAL POST, CHECK OUT WHAT 4-5 DAYS MAKES A BIG DIFFERENCE...be happy


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

So cute  It is amazing how fast they grow.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Boy have they grown! I bet your a proud pappa 

Susanne


----------

